# Survey: CAAD9 color



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a quick «fun» survey.
Which color do you prefer for the CAAD9 optimo 1:

Raw material:









Blue:


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Raw. I saw the blue in person and it was to dark for me. The blue frame in the pic is a computer image, not the actual frame.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

The raw looks good:thumbsup:

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the raw and it's just beautiful to look at.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

is red an option? if not... ill probbaly go nude but everyone has one already


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

i actually wanted red to match my rush 800 and my motorcycles and truck, but i chose the raw since thats the only option i had.. blue, no thanks. I think i could have gotten red in a lesser model than swapped components, but that sounded like too much effort.


----------



## Seedy J (Jul 31, 2006)

Green  
<img alt="" src="https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9595/caad9apc5.jpg" />


----------



## femto_rider (Jul 10, 2006)

this year's blue is not as nice as last year's blue R5000... My girlfriend has the raw optimo 1 and I have the blue R5000... I prefer my color but if I would be "obliged" to buy a new one this year (would be so sad! :cryin: ) I would go with the raw... Looks a bit more "agressive", no?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I would go with raw also. We have one in the shop right now and it looks the business. :thumbsup:


----------



## peanutbutter (Mar 3, 2007)

raw is way better than blue


----------



## Turkey Feathers (Feb 18, 2007)

Nekid...is the hawtness


----------



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

*A Nude on the way*

I have to say after thinking long and really not so hard, I just recently ordered a Raw Caad 9 to build up. It was a pretty tough choice because my collegiate colors are blue and white and it would have been pretty sweet to be decked out in my team colors, but alas I realized, raw is just a faster color. Really people, we all know that white handle bar tape makes you faster, and the raw just lets people know your not out for a damn tea party on saturday mornings!


----------

